# Stihl FS80 restart trouble



## dwcphoto (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,
I did some reading and it seems some of you like the FS80 trimmer. I got mine out of storage yesterday. Hangs in a shed, pretty dry, ran it dry in the fall so there's no gas in it. Put fresh mix in and it started up after several pulls. All good so far. After running it for about 30-40 minutes, I shut it off for about 5 or 10 minutes. It won't start. So I ready the Wheel Horse and mow a bit. I try the trimmer and it starts and runs fine. I shut it off for a couple of minutes, then no start.
The spark plug looks nice, .02 gap, filter clean, spark arrest screen nice and clean. Any ideas? thanks, dwc


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Worth a try but is the carb set to factory settings? I had no end of trouble with a second hand fs80 I picked up where skmejne had dicked about with the screws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 8, 2014)

And I hate to say it, and I'm not trying to humiliate you or talk down to you. But the stop switch was in the right position, plug boot is in place, there's fuel in it, all fuel lines in place? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwcphoto (Jun 8, 2014)

Lewis, no offense at all. Good to check the basics. Yep, have fuel. Actually, I was going to run it dry if I could get it started. I'll check the adjustment screws. I won't be surprised if the last guy ( we traded trimmers ) messed with it. I've always been a little wary of those screws, but I'll give them a shot. Thanks, dwc


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Checked the points? Do you have a spare plug handy you could try? Bit of carb carb cleaner couldn't go a miss 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwcphoto (Jun 8, 2014)

Lewis, Thanks for you tips. I'll try a few of these things this afternoon. Trying to keep it quiet here this morning since I live next to a church! Much appreciated. I'll keep you posted, d


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Good man. Give it a good clean if you have to keep it quiet, that's what I do on my Sundays, strip all my gear down, give it a clean, grease it all up and oil it all and keep it maintained 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwcphoto (Jun 8, 2014)

Lewis,
I reset the screws and fired it up. I made some adjustments, getting to stay running at idle and run strong trimming high grass. Smelled a little rich, but it ran nice. I only had time to run it dry, so I'll have to see if the problem I had before, which was not starting when hot, persists. That'll be another day. I'll keep this thread handy and look into all these tips if it isn't performing correctly. Thanks for all your help! best, dwc


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Mine did the same thing. Had a bad coil that wouldn't work when it got hot. Eventually it quit all together. I'd tell you to check spark but it may not tell you anything if it is intermittent. Maybe check spark after it's hot and won't restart.


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 9, 2014)

Good to hear. Pick up a new plug, can't hurt to gave a spare and it might solve it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwcphoto (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, I had a chance to run the FS80 for a bit today. Stopped it to put on new string and it wouldn't start. I figured one thing at a time. I reset the carb screws last week and it runs pretty good. It does not stall on idle now. It initially started with a few pulls then ran strong in high grass and weeks. Seems to run a little rough, but I read plenty of comments that these vibrate a lot. 
I'll put in a new plug next and work my way to the coil. thanks, dwc


----------

